# Twiztd Strings is OPEN for business



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*twiztd*

this guy makes nice strings they are well made and will hold up. he is a great guy too do business with. thanks for the nice bow fig.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

another michigan based company


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

FIG, Post some pics once you get her setup. I forgot to snap some before she left. Glad you like her.

Sean


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

As requested here are some pics. 

Hoyt 38 Pro XL. Blue and Orange Excel.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hoyt UltraElite. Red speckle 452x


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

PSE Money Maker. Sunset Orange and Purple 452x.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Will keep this price effective for all orders placed by Feb. 1, 2009. Have a Happy and Safe New Year. Keep 'em in the X.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Up for the night crew.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

I am extending the intro pricing until April 1. Hope to here from you guys. :teeth:


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

ttt.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

up again.


----------



## blkbird (May 25, 2004)

Oneida's..?


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

$15 for the older oniedas that require b-50. 

$25 for the newer versions that can handle fast flite. 

Double served end loops.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

to the top.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump for a fellow Michigander


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

up for the night crew.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Season is coming. Get your setup Twiztd.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Heres a string Sean made for be back in the spring. Couldnt be any happier! Ive only got about 300 shots out of it so far, but very pleased!
Sorry the pics arent the greatest.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 3, 2009)

heres another one


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 3, 2009)

one more


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

bump again for a GOOD string maker!


----------

